# Baja Trip coming up



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll give my 2 cents but I'm no Lefty...

I wish I could have brought a fly rod when I went to Cabo. Any way, in my opinion you can do it on an 11wt. The Abel will definitely handle the runs of a decent sail. One thing I would do if you haven't already is take the reel to a fly shop and have them replace the dacron backing with gel spun. You'll nearly double the capacity of the reel. It's gonna cost more than dacron but way cheaper than buying a new 12wt.

Be sure to post pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

What are you fishing off of? When i went to Cabo we chartered a boat and they provided the gear. Caught two sailfish, several tuna, and some mahi mahi. You're gonna have fun. Unless you get sea sick like my wife.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Your 11wt will be fine and yes the gel becking will give you a mile of backing on the #3. Just be careful with the gel, I have been cut and burned by the stuff on multiple occasions - but it is great stuff.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Who will you be fishing with? I fished with these guys and they will have the equipment.

http://www.bajaflyfish.com/index.php

Its more about the reel then the rod. The great thing about fly rods is you can point the rod at the fish and put the stress on the reel if you need to. You will love down there.


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah, If I do put GSP on as backing, I would have to put like #50 on there just to keep from getting my hand cut off, but I guess it's worth the price. We are fishing two day's panga and three days off of sportfishers. I obviously prefer smaller boats, but I don't know if they will provide fly gear seeing as it is not a fly fishing lodge we are staying at. As long as I don't get over confident, I should keep my gear safe ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you must travel with gear...keep it in your hand and do not check it.


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

of course, I never check fishing gear, unless it is dangerous.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I have never had a run like I did with a sailfish. It was so far away when it finally came up I said (on video) holy shit is THAT my fish? Probably 250 yards in the initial run. I had 450 of backing. Reel needs to be good as said by others. I also broke a 12 weight on her after a lengthy fight and after we leadered it. 25 lb tippet but she jumped straight up at the side of the boat and we dove out of the way and I didn’t lead the rod right. I also had no cork left on the butt section lol. You use what you have and if you break, you break. I did feel a little outgunned with my 12 weight though and it showed in how long it took to get her to the boat. She was a big girl. Tight lines.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

East Cape is awesome. Definitely bring your fly gear as panga guys won't have any unless things have changed down there (been a while)


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

You will love Baja and I hope they tease up the sails and pull the “ bait and switch” for your fly meaning they pull hookless teasers to raise the sails and reel them close to boat and as you cast your fly to the teaser, the mate yanks the teaser out of the water and the sail eats your fly. Very visual and so cool to see them lit up and eat. Your 11wt will be ok esp if you understand how to fight big fish from the butt of rod. I encourage you to get the hatch backing instead of gelspun. Hatch won’t cut you like gelspun but you do want to go away from Dacron for the extra yardage. Good luck and look forward to your report


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Hatch backing is great and worth the cost.

You need a reel with stopping power. As others said, those fish run and jump over long distances - it will blow your mind. They then will sound, so you'll need lifting power. I've used 12 and 14 weights rods and big game reels, and I even saw a Ross Big Game fail on a sail. You may be cruising for sails for big Mahi or Wahoo will chase the teasers.

If roosters are around and so is the bait, go chase them. You can find many spots across the world with sails, but roosters can be tough to time and get right, so if they are good at that time, target them first.


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

natasha1 said:


> Who will you be fishing with? I fished with these guys and they will have the equipment.
> 
> Baja Flyfishing Company - Baja Flyfishing Company
> 
> Its more about the reel then the rod. The great thing about fly rods is you can point the rod at the fish and put the stress on the reel if you need to. You will love down there.


I have fished with Mike a couple of times. He runs a great operation and has al the gear. Have not landed a Rooster yet, but we raised a bunch of Billfish one day and I finally got my Striped Marlin....whoop whoop.


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

CBflyfisher said:


> In June My family and I are going to the East Cape of Baja. One thing I am skeptical about is whether I will be able to catch a sailfish on an 11 weight. I am the youngest of two kids, and I do not have any income to buy a twelve. This is a hand-me down Orvis Silver Label. It casts well. The reel is an abel #3 big game. For anybody who has caught sailfish please help me out. Will This be enough???


Where on the East Cape are you going..?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Bonefish Tamer said:


> Where on the East Cape are you going..?


The question should be, How was the trip? 



> >> Discussion Starter • #1 • Mar 21, 2010


If anyone is interested I've got some "big hooks" left over from my trips down there.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Most frustrating place I’ve ever fished.


----------

